# I need to find a good RPG game to play, please help me!



## Lisforlove (Dec 21, 2012)

I cant find any more games that i want to play, the type of games i like
are games like Etrian Odyssey, maplestory and stuff like that, no so much
into final fantasy/golden-sun stuff, i like lots of shop-interface, upgrades, stats.

So yeah, the systems i own are a Wii, DS and GameboyAVD. also a PC

My budget is around $50. $31 AUD Thank you for your help =)


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 21, 2012)

Ok so play *Dark Souls*. It is the best game I've played in years, no exaggeration. Dark. Souls. Play it. $27 on Steam right now.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 21, 2012)

Persona (there's one for DS)/ Shin Megami Tensei: Strange Journey
World Ends With You

Grandia (not sure if you can find the 1st and 2nd anymore). 
YS

If you like Dungeon Crawling - Izuna the Unemployed Ninja is fun

If you like Dungeon Crawling and loot loot loot! - Torchlight I and 2

If you want to go old school -  Bard's Tale - which EO has a lot of basis from.


----------



## Lisforlove (Dec 21, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> Ok so play *Dark Souls*. It is the best game I've played in years, no exaggeration. Dark. Souls. Play it. $27 on Steam right now.



I can not seem to find it on steam =/




Arshes Nei said:


> Persona (there's one for DS)/ Shin Megami Tensei: Strange Journey
> World Ends With You
> 
> Grandia (not sure if you can find the 1st and 2nd anymore).
> ...



They all seam good, Torchlight looks like ill pay for it, give it a go.
(downloading the demo now)


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 21, 2012)

Lisforlove said:


> I can not seem to find it on steam =/


The version on Steam is "Dark Souls: Prepare to Die Edition." I promise it's an amazing game. It's also incredibly difficult and unforgiving, but if you are up to the challenge there's a great game in it for you.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 21, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Persona


It`s Devil Survivor.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 21, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> It`s Devil Survivor.



Yeah there's Devil Survivor AND Persona actually. I believe they ported Persona 3 to DS.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 21, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> I believe they ported Persona 3 to DS.


Are you sure it's not PSP?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 21, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Yeah there's Devil Survivor AND Persona actually. I believe they ported Persona 3 to DS.


They didn't.

Atlus ported P3 for PSP not for DS.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 21, 2012)

Whoops, sorry. I remember seeing a trailer for it before. Turns out it never did get ported.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 21, 2012)

If you want an MMO like maplestory you could play La Tale. It has much better animation and less grindy than maplestory cause of things like the 3 daily quizes that give a lot of exp also poeple are much nicer than in maplestory. also there's no broken free market economy. However it does have a poor translation so if you're very picky about grammer and proper english than aviod this game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 21, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Whoops, sorry. I remember seeing a trailer for it before. Turns out it never did get ported.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbXTPHHolQc

It's fake.

Did you really think a DS game could hold up to PS2 graphics?


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 21, 2012)

gog.com is having a sale and I assume they are available in Australia.

Most of their rpg catalog is 50% off or more


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 21, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbXTPHHolQc
> 
> It's fake.
> 
> Did you really think a DS game could hold up to PS2 graphics?



Ports of PS2 games have happened before. So that's not exactly a valid argument. It also depends on what is done as a full port etc...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 21, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Ports of PS2 games have happened before. So that's not exactly a valid argument. It also depends on what is done as a full port etc...


That might be true.

But this a trailer that use footage of P3/P3 FES both ps2 titles, Implying that the DS could totally run a ps2 title without ANY major cuts.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 21, 2012)

Radiant Historia is an alright one - it's on the DS.

Good luck finding it though without having to use Amazon or eBay.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 21, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> That might be true.
> 
> But this a trailer that use footage of P3/P3 FES both ps2 titles, Implying that the DS could totally run a ps2 title without ANY major cuts.



Remember what they promised in the game Bouncer?


----------



## Twylyght (Dec 21, 2012)

Devil Survivor 2, Valkyrie Profile: Covenant of the Plume,  and Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story for the DS.
Xenoblade Chronicles and The Last Story for the Wii.  You might be able to find the first one at a cheaper price.  I'm not sure about the second one.


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 21, 2012)

I played WoW for the longest time, but I know that gets INCREDIBLY expensive (and addicting) so I wouldn't recommend it for you with your budget (maybe in the future?).  Umm, my college roommate plays Tararia (spelling?) and says that's pretty good.  HOWEVER, I'm not sure if these are on Steam or not (well, I know WoW probably isn't), but I figured I'd throw out some ideas for some games for the future for you.


----------



## Lisforlove (Dec 21, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> If you want an MMO like maplestory you could play La Tale. It has much better animation and less grindy than maplestory cause of things like the 3 daily quizes that give a lot of exp also poeple are much nicer than in maplestory. also there's no broken free market economy. However it does have a poor translation so if you're very picky about grammer and proper english than aviod this game.



Looks awesome, I'm gonna download it and try it, thanks allot.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 22, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Remember what they promised in the game Bouncer?


That's Square not Atlus.

And besides, Persona is turn based. Something that the OP doesn't want.


----------



## Teal (Dec 22, 2012)

> I need to find a good *RPG game *to play, please help me!


 Role Playing Game Game -_-

Not sure if it's what you're looking for but the Kingdom Hearts series is good, and not turn-based.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 22, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> That's Square not Atlus.
> 
> And besides, Persona is turn based. Something that the OP doesn't want.



Well the company has less to do with it, but rather how there were some big guesses about the capabilities hardware vs reality which is fun to joke about this day.

Persona is also weird because it combines jrpg and dating sim at certain points.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 22, 2012)

Barkley's Shut Up And Jam: Gaiden.

A game set in postcyperapocolyptic neo-new york where b-ball has been banned after a cataclysmic chaos dunk was preformed. It's up to Barkley, his son Hoopz, and his brave companions to defeat the evil organization SHADOWMOSES and discover the lost secrets of b-ball.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 22, 2012)

Lisforlove said:


> Looks awesome, I'm gonna download it and try it, thanks allot.


no problem and since there's only one server you can find me in game, My IGN is Anahera so you can add me to your buddy list.


----------



## Lisforlove (Dec 22, 2012)

Turn based combat is okay, like Etrian Odyssey has turn-based combat, but you also have to map out the labyrinth, and gather stuff for weapons and armour.
Also the _party is more customizable with classes_, Not sure if that makes sense, but yeah, so far i got torchlight and la-tale, and they seem pretty good so far, thank you.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 22, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> Barkley's Shut Up And Jam: Gaiden.
> 
> A game set in postcyperapocolyptic neo-new york where b-ball has been banned after a cataclysmic chaos dunk was preformed. It's up to Barkley, his son Hoopz, and his brave companions to defeat the evil organization SHADOWMOSES and discover the lost secrets of b-ball.


YES. This! If you fancy yourself a true baller you need to play this game.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 22, 2012)

Lisforlove said:


> Turn based combat is okay, like Etrian Odyssey has turn-based combat, but you also have to map out the labyrinth, and gather stuff for weapons and armour.
> Also the _party is more customizable with classes_, Not sure if that makes sense, but yeah, so far i got torchlight and la-tale, and they seem pretty good so far, thank you.


What's your name in la tale?


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 22, 2012)

Twylyght said:


> ...and The Last Story for the Wii.  You might be able to find the first one at a cheaper price.  I'm not sure about the second one.


The Last Story is a pretty decent action-RPG.  Pretty unique control scheme, too (just move the analog stick in the direction of a nearby enemy and your character will attack them automatically).  Makes pretty good use of the console's graphics capability, too.  Music is good (as in Nobuo Uematsu good), battles are engaging (with some boss battles definitely on the spectacular side of things).  Also features online PVP and co-op missions if you want to get with other live players.

I think it's priced at standard $50, even the collector's edition which packs in a concept art booklet.  I don't know about you but I always love looking at the concept art....


----------



## Lisforlove (Dec 23, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> What's your name in la tale?


Lisforlove, i wont get much time to play during the Capital-day season, but ill be on occasionally =)


----------



## Seas (Dec 23, 2012)

Party-Based RPGs:

BaldurÂ´s Gate series
Icewind Dale series
Neverwinter Nights Series
Planescape:Torment
Temple of Elemental Evil

Avernum series
Geneforge series

First/third Person RPGs:

Elder Scrolls series, IÂ´d personally recommend Morrowind
Gothic series
Fallout series (1, 2, and Tactics are top-down view, newer ones are fps-rpg)

Mount&Blade: Warband (rts-rpg more like)
ClaDun x2 (indie but good)


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 23, 2012)

Dragon Nest. High quality, free to play, 3rd person action MMO. Probably the only MMORPG I'd ever highly recommend. If you have more patience then me, Trickster Online, La Tale, and Elsword are some that my friends play.


----------



## veeno (Dec 25, 2012)

Knights of the old republic.

A bit old but whatever.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 25, 2012)

Seas said:


> Avernum series



As a heads up, should you choose to get this series, you might want to skip the earlier ones just cause they might not always work on modern systems. But on the plus side, you can usually pick up the later ones - they're just more set in the same world.


----------

